# The Story of AudioKit Synth One - The First Professional Open-Source iPad Synth



## Reid Rosefelt (May 30, 2018)

It's not out yet -- the release will be in June, but here's what it sounds like:


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 5, 2018)

So many people came together to work on this, contributing know-how and patches. Note that the reverb that comes with this free synth is by Sean Costello (Valhalla)

The technology is open-source--free to use by other developers. Audiokit has given us a lot of commercial apps, but also a terrific free sampled DX7 app, FM Player.


----------



## Joe Maron (Jun 30, 2018)

Haven’t seen it posted yet... https://itunes.apple.com/cl/app/audiokit-synth-one-synthesizer/id1371050497?l=en&mt=8 (it’s already out)!


----------

